# Ham & Beans



## jlmacc (Oct 16, 2009)

Wasn't sure where I should have posted this but I guess it will work here.I have some ham to use up,and I was wondering if anyone here has a good ham and bean recipe?Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mulepackin (Oct 16, 2009)

This is from memory, so bear with me. I use the recipe from a bag of "Ham Beans" which most of the stores around me carry (and of course I don't have a bag laying around) Its a bag of around a dozen or so mixed beans and lentils. Anyway, I bring a pot of water and the bag of beans to a boil, I think it is 2 qts of water. Turn off the heat and let them soak overnight. The recipe on the bag says to drain the water and add new the next day when cooking, I don't, I just use the same water, add a couple ham hocks or cubed up ham, bring to a boil and then reduce to a simmer and simmer until the beans are tender, a couple hours IIRC. Then add a half a chopped onion, a 15 oz. can of crushed tomatos, a couple cloves of minced garlic, and a tablespoon of lemon juice. I usually go heavy on the meat, and even add a pound or so of smoked sausage. Mine usually end up like a stew. Serve up with cornbread or hard rolls and a salad. My daughters even like this and they are very finicky. If I find the actual recipe and I got anything wrong, I'll be sure to correct this.


----------



## jlmacc (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks mulepacken,
   This is close to how I usually make them.Never tried them with crushed tomato,or sausage.I have some smoked polish that me and my father inlaw made over the summer maybe I'll give it a try,thanks again.Have a great weekend!


----------



## hounds51 (Oct 17, 2009)

You can also make your own rivels (pronounced riv-ells) P.A dutch. this consists of 2 eggs, flour and water. Mix to a spoon full size heavy dough balls, and drop into boiling water (with beans while cooking).
Nothing better than Ham and Navy bean soup with rivels.
Kunch do die swetza.
Haily haily hienkel drect.


----------



## desertlites (Oct 17, 2009)

I belive what Mule is refering to is 15 bean soup-great starter for a good soup-I don't think I fallow the same recipe twice when making bean soup.


----------



## jlmacc (Oct 17, 2009)

This is like a dumppling right?Thanks guys for the help.I am going to make it for Sunday,with some good ol'e corn bread with honey on top


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 27, 2009)

Finally found a website for the beans I use, with their recipe: http://www.hurstbeans.com/
      Hurst’s HamBeens[emoji]174[/emoji] Original 15 Bean Soup[emoji]174[/emoji]

 You Will Need:
1 lb. of ham, ham hocks, or smoked sausage
1 cup onion, chopped
1 15 oz. can stewed or diced tomatoes
1 tsp. chili powder
Juice of 1 lemon
1-2 cloves garlic, minced

 Traditional Cooking Method:
Soaking: Place beans in a large pot, cover with 2 quarts of water.  Allow beans to soak overnight, or at least 8 hours.

After soaking, drain water, add 2 quarts of water and meat. Bring beans to boil, reduce heat and simmer uncovered for 2 ½ hours. After simmering, add onion, tomatoes, chili powder, lemon and garlic. Simmer for another 30 minutes. Add contents of ham packet 1 to 2 minutes before cooking is completed. Salt and pepper to taste.

 Yield: approximately 3 quarts.  Serves 14-16

 Quickcook Method:
Place rinsed beans in a pot with 3 quarts of water. Bring to a rapid boil. Reduce heat, cover and continue boiling 60-70 minutes. Stir occasionally to prevent sticking. After 60 minutes, add ingredients. Simmer for 30-45 minutes. Add contents of flavor packet 1 to 2 minutes before cooking is completed. Salt and pepper to taste.

   Note: Dry beans are a raw agricultural product. Although we carefully clean these beans, stones and debris may be present. Sort and rinse beans prior to cooking. Depending on water hardness, cooking time may need to be increased.

      [emoji]169[/emoji]2009 N.K. Hurst Company


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 27, 2009)

I was searching because I think I'm gonna use up my smoked turkey in a turkey frame soup version of ham and beans.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 27, 2009)

Today is a good day for ham and beans, it is cold and snowing again so thanks for the idea, I know what I am having for lunch...


----------



## eaglewing (Dec 27, 2009)

So they can be QUICK COOKED??... is there anything wrong with this method??


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 27, 2009)

I will be able to give you the recipe after the dec throwdown cause the rulz say I cann't show it or tell you about it till them. Sorry for they are really really good too.


----------



## mulepackin (Dec 28, 2009)

Quick, is a relative term here, but it is quick relative to the usual bean method. I've done em this way and they are just fine.


----------

